# Japanese Knife Valuation



## tgt (Feb 8, 2020)

I work in a charity shop to which the knife shown in the attached images was donated. I don't know anything about knives and wondered whether anyone here would be able to help with pricing it. There's a lot of information on the box, but I've not found anything about it during some searching.

I'd also be interested in general information about the knife (age, etc.).

I suspect it's probably just something that was marketed at tourists and therefore isn't worth much, but thought it was worth checking.

Thank you


----------



## stringer (Feb 8, 2020)

Seeking valuations/appraisals violate the TOS.

I can tell you that this looks like a cheap meat cleaver made in China for export to sell to expats at Chinese grocery stores around the world.


----------



## tgt (Feb 8, 2020)

Ah, sorry, I didn't realise that. Should I delete the post or just leave it?

Thanks. That was my suspicion.


----------



## KenHash (Feb 8, 2020)

The knife is a Chuka-bouchou (Chinese Cleaver) made in Japan by Kawasaki Tougyou 川崎刃業. It is marked Stainless Steel.
It appears to be vintage as I can't find the manufacturer. But it looks like it was made in Japan. I do not think it is a tourist trinket, but I doubt it would be worth much.


----------



## stringer (Feb 8, 2020)

KenHash said:


> The knife is a Chuka-bouchou (Chinese Cleaver) made in Japan by Kawasaki Tougyou 川崎刃業. It is marked Stainless Steel.
> It appears to be vintage as I can't find the manufacturer. But it looks like it was made in Japan. I do not think it is a tourist trinket, but I doubt it would be worth much.



I stand corrected


----------

